# This car turns around alone



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2017)

After the car coming from nowhere it's a car that turns around alone.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 28, 2017)

Drive shaft.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> Drive shaft.


For you it is a trick, i mean a drive shaft plan in advance ?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Drive shaft.
> ...




No. That would be a very dangerous trick.

The universal joint broke and it caused the drive shaft to drop and hit the road.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 28, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Thank you for the info.  I was wondering what would make a car do that.  Makes perfect sense.

I wonder how bad you have to be at car maintenance to have a drive shaft fail like that?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 28, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


It's strange ... it's not something that happens often.
We saw the car braked and after turning around


----------

